# My boots are killing me!!



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

Try leaving your bottom lace as loose as you can. Maybe crank your bindings a bit less.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah how tight are you cranking your bindings?!? When you first bought the boots, did your toes hit the front?

- Boots do need time to break in, my Driver Xs took about 20 days to get REALLY broken in

- You may have the wrong size boot, or just the wrong boot for your foot in general


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

Don't over crank anything...but it's possible you bought a boot that won't work for you.

Put them on at home and wear them around the house for a while (like an hour). Play with the lacing settings, try out inserts if it came with any, etc...

Obviously your boots shouldn't be hurting that much.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I had a similar experience with some high end 32's. Fit nice and comfy in the store and and home but on the hill I could handle like 2 or 3 runs before I had to go in and loosen them up to relieve the pain. I heat molded the liner, I tried riding them loose, tried to mod the liner but nothing helped. They just didn't work for me. If you had good experiences with another brand I would say go back to that. Seems like for me Northwaves have consistently felt great, even during the break in period they did not cause any pain or discomfort what so ever.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Get some different insoles.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

buy the right size boots.


----------



## epicpow (Mar 5, 2014)

I would also take a look at what kind of socks you are wearing. I like these Stance socks: Stance | Leblanc 13 Brown, CAMO, Tan, Green, Forest Green socks | Buy at the Official website Main Website.. They provide a little extra cushion in your arch, ankles and top of the foot. If that doesn't work look for boots that specify that they have a bite pad incorporated into the tongue which helps disperse/get rid of the pressure and pain on top of your foot. I had the same issue with a pair of Burton Freestyles that I just got rid of and upgraded to a pair of Imperials.


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

if possible, best bet might be to find an experienced boot fitter in your area.


----------

